# Rockets kick T-Wolves when they're down



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Al Jefferson crumpled to the court in pain, the victim of an inadvertent kick to the head by Houston's Carl Landry in the fourth quarter. It was a literal rendition of what has been happening on a proverbial level to the Minnesota Timberwolves nearly all season long. Luis Scola had 20 points and a season-high 16 rebounds in Houston's 97-84 victory over the Timberwolves on Wednesday night, Minnesota's 11th loss in a row. Trevor Ariza scored 18 points, Chuck Hayes had 11 points and 10 rebounds and the Rockets hit 12 3-pointers to hand the Wolves their seventh straight double-digit loss.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10395266/Rockets-kick-T-Wolves-when-they're-down


----------

